# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  =Doktrina Krishtiane=në gjuhën shqipe=1850=

## Kreksi

=Pun t 'dàsctunit=

Ô Zot i em persè ti jee i dèi e pà marùeme dasctnìis une t 'due mme ghi cemren teme mmi ghi cafsc e per hatter tan due sciocun tem si vetvèten !

=T 'CONSECRÙOMIT=

 Ô lumnùoscm e ngusclùoscm apòstùl i Indit sc Francèsk Xavèrì ti mme gni cel fort i necun punnòve me mpsue dottrìnen e kersetén ti praa mer ket libr nnen t 'dàlunin cot tan t's ma mir se tiètrit do t 'sciugròhet.

 Nnimò e è ghij atà chi munnòhen me mpsue dottrinen jep atènvet t durìm cél t chindrìm n 'ket vièv scm cannàt.

 Scikiò mme ss t dàsctun fmiit sctiè n 'crahnòrin atènvet da sctnìin e ghi mònscme me zan dottrinen e scéite.

 Ah, ti e di e frèite e jets e pà sosme jep n 'vakt vet dìeia e seéites fees on temellùeme kissc n'  voghliin n cemrat e fmivet.

 Por e è dièlmit e varcai e Schspniis kàn idicàa si e patne t 'dasctnùscmit fmiit e Indit e è kta jan mierìsct nner eretìcht turchit gentilt t' zilt t'noin me prisc feen e me fXigh ves set !

Ah, fort i fort vecchìl e missiò nevet !

 Ô ti nk e kta pà fee o forzò n religiònin t 'catolìcht o mà mir bàn t d s basck kto pun tui chit gni sckinnìi e celit tan fort i necun n' scpirtin atènvet chi marrin ni rapa nnonsò largh miàft ghisrmat tuja e apostùoscm.
 Ôh e cunòr e lumnùo scme kena me bà t 'ktu n ee tui t 'mar mrapa e masannèi n 'chieX tui t 'gcue.

 Po ti mme t 'canscium na e jep na mme ghi fuchìi e scpnessòim !

 Asctù kiòft !

Une mirfiXit om se sciùm nner atà chi dnohen n munnìmet pa sosm schoin nn at sckretii e ghi mònscme persè s 'diin temèllet e fees t 'zilXt ghi do t 'diin e t bessòin per m u basckùe mme t' sghiè unit n 'parris.

=BEECÙEM I CATTERM ÈTI=

=NNI ÈS SE=

Cusc m'pson e cus'c zen dottrinen e kersctèn fitòn nnièssen e gni chin ditvet e anun prei scétit at pap Pàal i pésti Scéit at pap Clemènt i d m èti a nnièssen e sctat viètvet e sct'at her catter èt ditvet ghi cùi chi nniin catekismin o spigòn o àsct perpàra dottrìns e kersctèn e è nnièssen e plott n festat e Kscnèllavet e Pascks e t 'scéitnavet apòstuit Piètrit e Pàaliu !

=t' Hì MIT=

=PUN E FEES=

Une bessòi mme ghi fuchìi t 'scpirtit tem se àsct gni Zot i vetum n 'tre vet hsinùscm chi ohen Ati Biri e Scpirti scéit i ziXi jep t 'mirvet parrisin e castigòn t 'kchiit n 'fun t 'ferrit e bessòi se i biri Tin còt Jesu Cristi u bà nìeri u mun nùe e dich n' crsch me na scelbùe e bessòi t 'ghi articuit chi na mpson scéitia Kisc catolik aposto lik e Roms persè Zotèn ja ka diftùem !

=PUN E SCPNESS=

Une scpnessòi o Zot i em nne t 'mirt e n 'miscirièrin tan e pà marùeme per meritìmet e Jesu Cristit per t 'lùtunat e Soies e bee a cùeme per veprat e mira t 'zilat kam usdài me bà mme hirìn tan t 'nìemin e mcàtevet e mìa hirin e mram e lumnìin e parrisit pun t 'dàsctunit !

Ô Zot i em persè ti jee i dèi e pà marùeme dasctnìis une t 'due mme ghi cemren teme mmi ghi cafsc e per hatter tan due sciocun tem si vetvèten !

Pvetun/Gevap:

Ajee ti i kersctèn oe kersctèn ?
G. Une jam i kersctèn oe kersctèn per hire Tincòt !
P. Scka do me an i kersctèn ?
G. I kersctèn do me an gni ai chi sckon mrapa Jesu Cristit persè bessòn feen etii e ruun lìghien etìi !
P. Pse jee ti i kersctèn ?
G. Une jam i kersctèn me scerbile e me dasct Tencòn n ket jèt e m e gcue masannèi n tièter jet !
P. ZiXi àsct i scéi t kersctènit ?
G. I Scéi t 'kersctènit àsct scéitia crsch !
P. Bàn scéin e scéites crsch !
G. Nn emmen t Atit e t Birit ef Scpirtit scéit !(t'shejit)
Amen, asctù kiòft !
P. N 'scéin e crschs a mmàhet nnognì temel !
G. N 'scéin e crechs mmàhen ds te mèlle ma t part do me zxi !

Pvetun/Gevap:
Scka àsct dottrina e ker sctèn ?
Gevap: Dottrina e kersctèn àsct gni t mlè unit cafscvet chi Jesu Cristi na mpson per m u scelbùe
P: Saa jan pièst e dottrìns e kersctèn ?
G: Pièst e dottrìns e kersctèn jan catter do me an Bessòima  Atîna et ur nìmet e Tin' Zòt e sctat sacramenet.
P: Psè pièst ma t parat e dottrìns jan catter as mangut as teper ?
G: Pièst mà t 'parat e dottrins jan catter persè catter jan cafscet e nevòiscme per m u scelbùe ?
P: Zilat jan catter cafscet e nevòi scme t 'kersctènit per m'u scelbùe ?
G: Catter cafscet e nevòiscme t 'kersctènit per m u scelbùe jan feja scpnessa t 'dàsctunit e veprat e mira !
P: Cu mpsohet feja ?
G: Feja mpsohet n 'Bessòim !
P: Cu zéhet scpnessa ?
G: Sepnessa zéhet nn Atòn !
P: Cu Zéhet t 'dàsctunit ?
G: T dàsctunit zéhet nn ur nìmet e Tincòt !
P: Scka jan veprat e mira ?
G: Veprat e mira jan ghi scka na bà me fitùe o sciummùe hirin e Tincòt
P: M jep gni scemtbr e nevòis htsn vet catter pièsvet ?
G: Scèit Agostini ot; Me godìt gni sctpii mà par chiten temèllet ma sannèi bàhen muret nne i mram véhet culmi e kiò goditet nome dissàa hallàte gniasctù n scpirtin ton temèlli àsct feja muri àsct scpnessa, culmi àsct dasctnìa, hal làtet jan veprat e mira !
P: Bàn mà par t 'ghi vet punt e fees scpness e t 'dàsctunit !
G: Chiè pra: 

=PUN E FEES=

Une bessòi mme ghi fuchìi t 'scpirtit tem se àsct gni Zot i vetum n 'tre vet hsinùscm chi ohen Ati Biri e Scpirti scéit i ziXi jep t 'mirvet parrisin e castigòn t 'kchiit n fun t 'ferrit e bessòi se i biri Tin còt Jesu Cristi u bà nìeri u mun nùe e dich n crsch me na scelbùe e bessòi t 'ghi articuit chi na mpson scéitia Kisc catolik aposto lik e Roms persè Zotèn ja ka diftùem !

=PUN E SCPNESS=

Une scpnessòi ô Zot i em nne t 'mirt e n 'miscirièrin tan e pà marùeme per meritìmet e Jesu Cristit per t 'lùtunat e Zoies e bee a cùeme per veprat e mira t ziX(l)at kam usdài me bà mme hirìn tan t nìemin e mcàtevet e mìa hirin e mram e lumnìin e parrisit
pun t 'dàsctunit Ô Zot i em persè ti jee i dèi e pà marùeme dasctnìis une t 'due mme ghi cemren teme mmi ghi cafsc e per hatter tan due sciocun tem si vetvèten !

=PIÈSS E PAR=

=Fé=

Pvetun/Gevap:
Ajee ti i kersctèn o'é kersctèn ?

G: Une jam i kersctèn oe kersctèn per hire Tincòt !
P: Scka do me an i kersctèn
G: I kersctèn do me an gni ai chi sckon mrapa Jesu Cristit persè bessòn feen etii e ruun lìghien etìi !
P: Pse jee ti i kersctèn ?
G: Une jam i kersctèn me scerbile e me dasct Tencòn n ket jèt e m e gcue masannèi n 'tièter jet !
P: ZiXi àsct i scéi t kersctènit ?
G: I Scéi t kersctènit àsct scéitia crsch !
P: Bàn scéin e scéites crsch ?
G: Nn emmen t 'Atit e t 'Birit e't 'Scpirtit scéit Amen asctù kiòft !
P: N 'scéin e crschs a mmàhet nnognì temel ?
G: N 'scéin e crechs mmàhen ds te mèlle ma t 'part do me ttan :majmun duke kercyer: a par vetmìa e trinìa e
Tincòt ì dai te miscnùmit t munnimit e deka e Scelbùsit ton !
P: Si diftòhet vetmìa e Tincòt ?
G: Vetmìa e Tincòt diftòhet tui af an Nn emmen !
P: Si diftòhet trinìa e Tincòt ?
G: Trinìa e Tincòt diftòhet tui emnùe tre vetet Atin Birin e Scpirtin scéit !
P: Si diftòhet te miscnùmit t munnimit e deka e Scelbùsit ton ?
G: Te miscnùmit t munnimit e deka e Scelbùsit ton diftòhet tui bà scéin e scéites crsch mmi t' ziXen Scel bùsi ion kiè vùm e dich !
P: Tre vetet hsinùscm a jan tre cota ?
G: Tre vetet hsinùscm nuk jan tre cota por gni Zot i vetum !
P: Ati a àsct Zot ?
G: Po Ati àsct Zot !
P: I Biri a àsct Zot ?
G: E é Biri àsct Zot !
P: Scpirti scéit a àsct Zot ?
G: Scpirti scéit àsct e(dhé) Zot !

Pvetun/Gevap:
P: Praa si nuk jan tre cota ?
G: Nuk jan tre cota persè t ghi tre kan gni natèr vetum e gni t marùem vetum !
P: Si levdòn ti scéitnùscmen Tri nìi ?
G: Une levdòi scéitnùscmen Trinìi tui an Kioft lumnìi Atit e Birit e Scpirtit scéit si ha kenun nne par e tasc e ghi mòn e iets !
 Amen asctù kioft !

Pvetun/Gevap:
P: ZiXi nner kta tre vete u misc nùe ?
G: U miscnùe e d ta pièss e scéit nùscmes Trinìi i biri Tincòt !
P: Scka do me an te miscnùmit ?
G: Te miscnùmit do me an t gni tunit e natùrs hsinùscme mme na tèren e nìerit nne t vetun vet t birit Tincòt !
P: Cu u miscnùe i biri Tincòt ?
G: I Biri Tincòt u miscnùe n crah nùor dlirscm e scèitnùscmes; Mrii per virtèt Scpirtit scéit !
P: Cur u miscnùe ?
G: I Biri Tincòt u miscnùe nne gniticinque !

                                    =vijon=

----------


## Kreksi

*Osservazioni Grammaticali Nella Lingua Albanese* 
 Par Francesco Maria da Lecce





Linguaggio , trovai , con mio stupore, dilatarsi per tutto il Regno d’Epiro a parte della: Romelia : parte del Regno di Servia : parte di Bulgaria z in Costantinopoli , in Dalmazia , quasi in tutte le Provincie del Regno di 
 Napoli, E?” anche in qualche parte della Sicilia: Quindi è , che volendo Io in parte jbdisfare a` miei alti debiti , contratti gia con  ÎEE. VV. , e non sapendo al mio ritorno in  Italia , dop o il corso danni venti consumati in sagre Miffioni , come buttarmi a` piedi di coite Za S ag. Congregazione , pensai dinzitarela continuata pietà , e Clemenza delffEE. VV. meg-ie deime verso gfAlunni di Propag. Fede ,‘a` be neficio de quali format' le presenti Osservazio ni 'Grammaticali nella Lingua. Albanese , le quali con umile , e divoto offequio eonsagro , 
 in perpetuo attestato de miei doveri, al merito sublime dell’EE. VV., e spero , che sotto 
 l'Ombra di Personaggi sì eccelsi , E9” al riflesso di sì gran luce riceveranno quella stima , 
 che per se stessa non meritano : concorrendo g a z anancora ad* ingrandirle , essergli toccato im jòrte , dìfsîer date alla luce , e publicate _sotto il glorioso Pontefieato di CLEMENTE XI. felicemente Regnante , *l'otto di cui qualunque Opra per picciola , che _sia , purchè abbia _per flopo , E'? in Idea la propagazione della vera Romana Religione , cresce di stima , E à dismisura .Fingrandisce . Supplico dunque.; ÎEE. VV. ci voler' accompagnare con generoso compariva-vento le Primizie delle mie fatzgoe, E57 gradire il dono ,ñ che benchè picciolo , nasce pero da ossequio ben grande , col quale umilio tutto me flfflso alla di loro validzssimaz Protezzione , e Padronanza 5 e facendo all' EE. VV. con la dovuta venerazione profondiffimo inchino , le bacio riverente la Sagra Porpora. e ’

* Bari 2.5. Ottobre 1715.*

----------

SERAFIM DILO (09-04-2015)

----------


## Kreksi

Osservazioni Grammaticali Nella Lingua Albanese 
 Par Francesco Maria da Lecce

----------


## Kreksi

Grammatica della lingua albanese
* Par Giuseppe De Rada*

----------

